# Poorboys black hole before Dodo purple haze?



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

would this combo work ok?

plan is: SRP, black hole then Dodo Purple haze

on a black car, can use a DA for SRP an blackhole if the result will be better.

i dont need a sealant do i?

Thanks


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

You'll achieve better results from SRP via da.

BH over SRP is fine I think. As long as you apply the BH lightly as there's slight cleaners in it and you dont want to be getting out all the filling from the polish but then again the BH is filler heavy so im not certain of the benefits of both tbh.

you wont need a sealant before applying Purple Haze, well.. i wouldnt


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'd leave out the SRP to be honest, Black hole and top with a wax will be fine :thumb:

I used Black Hole and then topped with BOS to get this result on my Triumph










Darren


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Poor boys black hole then purple haze is an awesome combo!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks guys!

surprised that BH takes the job of the polish in my case.

so i would defo not need to use SRP then? the car has minor swirls and if the BH works then i would do that route.


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

bigup said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> surprised that BH takes the job of the polish in my case.
> 
> so i would defo not need to use SRP then? the car has minor swirls and if the BH works then i would do that route.


in your case yes because its hard to achieve correction over a big area by hand. so better to mask it until you can get correction.

ive just used Black hole and vics concours over the top yesterday and im very happy with results.

i did 50/50 with BH and EZ creme and found BH hid more of the minor marks. both left surface uber slick though.

decided to whole lot with blackhole. that was by machine though


----------



## Icarius (Jun 26, 2009)

was thinking of the same.

will prob srp first time round, then for subsequant applications every 4-6wks just BH then purple haze or SN


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Dan_cup said:


> in your case yes because its hard to achieve correction over a big area by hand. so better to mask it until you can get correction.
> 
> ive just used Black hole and vics concours over the top yesterday and im very happy with results.
> 
> ...


yeh i got a DA i can use so will probably use DA with the BH then over the top with purple haze by hand


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

bigup said:


> yeh i got a DA i can use so will probably use DA with the BH then over the top with purple haze by hand


sorry mate should of read your post properly, i started halfway down lol.

in that case maybe get a dedicated polish and give that a go also?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry too ask another question

so after reading this thread, im going to use Blackhole then Dodo Purple haze

after using blackhole do i need to use a pre wax cleanser? i have Lime Prime Lite if that would do? or do i need to get Lime Prime? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

bigup said:


> sorry too ask another question
> 
> so after reading this thread, im going to use Blackhole then Dodo Purple haze
> 
> ...


NO BH and then the wax a per wax cleaner will strip the BH


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks mate, so Blackhole then Dodo Purple haze it is


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Should look great I did Dodo Need for speed topped with two coats of PH on my sisters black Polo and its looks really good


----------

